# Albino rosy Boa Limburg Strain



## dudley.hoskison (Oct 18, 2008)

Two Male and Four Female Baby Albino Rosy Boas for sale CB D.O.B 14-9-2010

Males £200 each 
Female £300 each 
or £700 Trio

All feeding on fuzzies

I have a table at PRAS breeders meeting. 

www.rosyboasplus.co.uk


----------

